# -Elite Series Boat Total Loss-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Chris Lane boat burnt up - http://www.bassmaster.com/news/chris-lanes-boat-total-loss


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Made my stomach turn...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Better it happened there,
than sittin in his garage
Woulda burned his house down.
Not good publicity for the Charger
Manufacturer


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

All those guys willing to help, makes me happy to hear that but it doesn't surprise me. This sport, and outdoorsman in general are great people. Take all those football players and basketball players on TV and all you hear about mostly is negative but in this sport it's almost always positive. 

On a side note I think his boat after starting on fire is likely nicer than mine.......


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You are absolutly right .
Ive been in the fishin business
for 8 years now, and have had the pleasure
of meeting lots of people.The Pros, the Retailers,
The Wholesalers,The Fans,est. The nicest bunch
of people you will ever encounter. For Sure!
Next Stop- Icast, Orlando, July


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

He runs lithium batteries, would like to know what " really " happened...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

angler69 said:


> He runs lithium batteries, would like to know what " really " happened...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Could have been a short anywhere in the battery compartment to cause it... but that portable battery charger sitting on the back deck in one of the pictures would throw up a red flag to me...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I would like to know also,
I'm all the time charging in my
attached garage. Dont need that!!
I'm sure they will try to keep this quiet.
Damage control mode.
I'm goin to Icast next month. I'll find out
happened.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

With the focus in marketing in the sport I'm not sure I would believe anything short of a company owning up to their product as the culprit.

My 3-bank charger malfunctioned with my boat plugged in while inside my garage about a year ago. Something failed and it never switched out of the initial charge mode. My carbon monoxide detector went off in the middle of the night. I opened windows but didn't find the issue until the morning, when I heard all three batteries boiling on the boat. My batteries are conventional, but the same failure could have overcharged lithiums and started a fire quickly. Damaged cells in lithiums can also cause fire. Charging lithiums with the wrong profile or rate can cause fire. I know a lot can go wrong, but a charger or battery issue would be my first guess. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I just bought a bass boat , and burning my garage down while charging it is one of my biggest fears, longest I will let it be plugged in is 24 hours, and I never leave it plugged in when I am gone. Usually I will just plug it in the night before I plan on going fishing.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> I just bought a bass boat , and burning my garage down while charging it is one of my biggest fears, longest I will let it be plugged in is 24 hours, and I never leave it plugged in when I am gone. Usually I will just plug it in the night before I plan on going fishing.



It's best to charge your batteries as soon as you get home from a day of fishing. The batteries will last a lot longer. Plugging them in to be sure they're topped off before you go is fine, but you should really charge them as soon as you get home.


----------

